# look what im building...



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

its not done yet the thin set is drying i will grout and put finish on tomorrow. its for the six.


































Thanks
Elliot


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice. How are you going to finish the edges? How are you going to seal the grout?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i am gonna put a wood finish on the sides i donno what color yet. and i have a really thick "ultra super glaze epoxy". it will add a 1/16in thick finish very glossy instead of grout finish. this is better sealer IMO for a project like this. that way the table can be wiped


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

Purty! Nice job!


----------

